# Hospitalists charges



## ppma (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone can assist me how to set up the e/m charges for my new hospitalists???   Cpt 99221, 99222, 99223, 99233, 99237, 99238.  Some said medicare allowed amt x 1.5.  But i couldn't find the medicare fee schedule on line.   If someone can recommend me the normal charges, that will be wonderful.  Thanks!


----------



## jdibble (Aug 31, 2010)

You should be able to find your Medicare Fee schedule through your local carrier.  Ours is Highmark and they have access to the fee schedule on the home page - they even have a fee calculator in which we put in the area our physicians practice and then the code and it will give the reimbursement for the physician and the facility.  To get our prices we multiply that allowed amount by anywhere from 2x - 3x, depending on which practice is billing and the area.  Our practice includes Urgent Cares, ENT, Ortho, General Surgery, Plastics, OB GYN, Hospitalists, Psych and Anesthesia in NJ and PA - each group uses a different fee level.

I'm sure if you look on your local Medicare site they will give you access to the fee schedule.

Hope this helps!


----------

